# Reboots, battery funfun and ROMs



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey!

I'm having some battery issues with my GT-i9305.

I first installed a CM11 nightly, but then switched over to Slimrom because i hoped it would fix this issue, but it still persists. Did not have the problem when i had 4.3 stock.

What happens is that the phone will sometimes reboot and the battery percentage will now be at around 2-6%, down from everything between 30 and 90%.

Sometimes when i reboot it again, it will go back to the original value, but the phone still reboots automatically.

I noticed a bit of flickering on the screen before it reboots now when i have Slimrom, can't say i noticed that when using CM.

It works perfectly fine when i have a charger plugged in and for some time after, but not long enough to have drained that much battery.

Don't know if it's accurate information, but DU Battery Saver displays my voltage as 4.334V in red text.

Oh, and the phone is a bit over a year old.

Thanks for reading 

EDIT: Oh, and sorry if this should have been in the android section, i just thought it would fit here because of the roms.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, i have to edit. The 4.334V was when i had my charger in.. so it's probably not as relevant.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to Android for further help.


----------



## ThaKeeper (Jul 1, 2009)

Great, thanks. As i said, i was a bit unsure of the section


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try resetting the phone


----------

